# Cub cadet 147



## j_deluca (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey guys.. I have a 147.. electric deck lift is shot.. where can I get one


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello j_deluca. Welcome to the forum. 

There's a used electric lift from a 147 on ebay. Starting bid $50. Seller doesn't know if it works or not.

partstree.com has only 2 new parts for your lift. One is the main shaft.


----------



## j_deluca (Oct 4, 2016)

I looked on ebay but didn't find one.. what should I search for


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Try searching for "*Cub Cadet Electric Lift*". Ebay item #112156380914


----------



## j_deluca (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks! Put it on watch for now.. no bids yet.. I'll see what happens.


----------

